# Environmental/Wetlands Consulting



## Hunt IL! (Feb 4, 2008)

Need help with an environmental issue?Questions? Need help with permitting? Dock permitting, wetland delineations, mitigation, restoration, compliance resolutionetc

Thanks.. Call John Steele, Coastal & Wetland Solutions, LLC 850.554.1739


----------

